# fishing pics from floating cabin



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

pics from cabin


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

where are the pics?


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

Is that the one on the Landcut, looks like a nice catch.


Kevin


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*#2*










more to come. this a a old picture of cabin approx 1/2 way through remodel. doesnt look the same anymore.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*#3*

#3 first red from cabin


----------



## butcher (Feb 13, 2006)

it looks a cabin that was choc bay


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*#4*

nice trout from cabin at night. his first keeper trout.


----------



## butcher (Feb 13, 2006)

it looks like a cabin in choc bay


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*#5*

more trout at cabin at night. can see some of inside cabin.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*first keeper trout*

his first keeper trout from cabin.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*all i had right now*

the pics above are from the cabin. the pic of the cabin it self is about 4 months old a was from about halfway through the total remodel. alot has been changed since that pic. the other pics are from a trip over labor day weekend with a friend of mine and his son. at the cabin. his son caught his first legal red and legal limit of reds on this trip. he also caught his first legal trout along with quite a few more. the pics of the group of fish were from thatsame trip. i have a brand spanking new dig cam ( that hasnt been dropped in the water by someone) now so i will get some current up to date pics inside and out next trip to cabin and post them.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

th ecabin was a twin palms when i bought it in april. i moved down south in june. as far is i know it has never been at choc bay it has always been at twin palms area.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

is it in 3rd entrance to go to 9 mile?


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*4 Th Channel To The Left Were The Old Oil Well Tank Battery Is.*

Right Now It Is Located In The Forth Channel To The Left Approx 7 Miles Further South Than The Nine Mile CUT To The Left . It Is The Only Floater In That Cut Were The Old Oilwell Tank Battery Is. I'm In The Process Of Getting New Cordinantes Approved So I Can Move It Closer To The Nine Mile Cut. It Is A Good Location Were It Is At, But I Think It Needs To Be A Little Closer For People To Use. It Will Either Be In The Nine Mile Cut Or On The Intercoastal Waterway Real Soon.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*Approved*

NEW COORDINATES HAVE BEEN PROCESSED AND APPROVED BY TPWD. THE CABIN WILL BE AT ITS NEW LOCATION IN THE NINE MILE CUT THIS WEEKEND. WILL HAVE SOME PICS FROM FISHING AND POST THEM WHEN I RETURN. STRAIGHT LINES AND GOOD TIMES ARE AHEAD.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

What an awesome deal!! Beautiful pics of the kiddo and the fish!!


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanx. It Is A Good Deal. There Aint Nothing Like Being Able To Relax, Watch The Face Of A Kid Light Up When The Drag Starts Peelin From Thier First Fish, While Having All The Comforts Of Home. Straight Lines And Good Times Are Ahead.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

ummmmmmm, the memories-----------


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*Moved*

Cabin Has Been Relocated To Its New Position In The Nine Mile Hole. First Peolple Had A Excellent Time At The Cabin Lots Of Trout At Night Under The Lights Using Glow In The Dark Speck Rigs In White Or Green . Some Good Action With Some Bull Reds Also From The Cabin. Fishing In The Hole Was Slow. Used Live Bait Only 1 Dink Caught. Water Was Murky For The Most Part And Wind Was High. Tihgt Lines And Goos Times Are Ahead.


----------



## Bryhn (Sep 18, 2006)

^^^Excellent location BTW....

After going by a lot of the other cabins down there, I felt that this location was one of the best. There was very little boat traffic and plenty of fishing spots to select from. Your right on top of nine mile hole and the third cut is full of fish.

Can't wait to go in the spring and see if we can't get in to some black drum. The trout fishing under the lights was awesome. It just wasn't fair (ha ha).

Had a great time.

Thanks for the awesome trip.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

*Trip*

You Are Very Welcome For The Trip Look Foeard To The Next. Let Me Know When Your Ready.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll be there this weekend! I can't wait!


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 21, 2004)

*Bringing lots of buddies*

Me and a bunch of my buddies will be there as well. Hope you don't mind us dropping by.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

DON"T WAIT FOR THE SPRING dude, it has been FULLL of drum for about the last two months.


----------

